# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  نقد كتاب ( نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر )

## العوضي

نقد كتاب ( نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر وبذيله عقد الجوهر في علماء الربع الأول من القرن الخامس عشر ) 
إعداد الدكتور يوسف المرعشلي 
يضم هذا الكتاب - كما يقول مؤلفه الدكتور يوسف المرعشلي - علماء القرن الرابع عشر الهجري الذين كانت وَفَياتهم بين سنتي 1301 - 1400هـ، وقد رتَّبهم بحسب الترتيب الألف بائي، ثم ذيَّله بعلماء الربع الأول من القرن الخامس عشر الهجري من الأموات والأحياء.
وكان صدوره عن دار المعرفة - ببيروت 1427هـ = 2006م، في مجلدين، بلغ عدد صفحاتهما 2199 صفحة.
وحين تناهى إليَّ صدور هذا الكتاب استبشرت خيراً، وظننت أنه سيفيدني فيما أنا بصدده من بحوث وكتابات، ولكن سرعان ما تبدَّد استبشاري بعد اطلاعي عليه؛ لأمور أكتفي بذكر أهمها:
أوَّلاً- إن معظم الكتاب (مسلوخ) من كتاب (الأعلام) للعلامة خير الدين الزِّرِكْلي رحمه الله، الذي هاجمه المرعشلي في مقدمة كتابه ص 26 قائلاً:
"... ولكنه يغفل كثيراً من الأعلام، ويذكر أعلاماً لا فائدة من ذكرهم، ولا يُقَرُّ على أحكامه على بعض الأشخاص، ولم يكن حيادياً منصفاً شأن المؤرخ النزيه، وكأنه متأثِّر بأفكار الغرب أو ساعده في كتابته من هم من غير المسلمين أو نقل عنهم من مراجعهم على عهدتهم دونما مراجعة أو تصحيح أو تعليق منه".
حقاً إن كتاب (الأعلام) مأكول مذموم، يأخذ منه بعض الباحثين ما يحتاجون إليه ثم يذمُّونه، ويطعنون بصاحبه.
ولم يكتف المرعشلي بـ(سلخ) التراجم منه فحسب، بل (سلخ) كثيراً من الخطوط المثبَتَة فيه أيضاً.
وإلى القارئ أمثلة من (سطوه) على (الأعلام):
1- ص1617 ترجمة معروف الرصافي، هذه الترجمة مع مراجعها - عدا بيتين من الشعر - (مسلوخة) من الأعلام.
وسيدهش القارئ عندما يقرأ في حاشية الترجمة: "من ترجمة له بخطِّه تلقيتها منه سنة 1912"؛ لأن المرعشلي من مواليد سنة 1952، أي أن الترجمة وصلت إليه قبل مولده بأربعين سنة، فما أثبته إنما هو من كلام الزِّرِكْلي رحمه الله الذي هاجمه في المقدمة وأزرى بكتابه!
2 - نموذج الخط ص1685 ترجمة يوسف الخالدي، وهي (مسلوخة) من الأعلام مع مراجعها.
جاء في حاشيته: "...وترجمة له عندي بخطِّه بعث بها إلى الشيخ علي الليثي من فيينا حيث كان معلماً للعربية والتركية، مؤرخة في 11 محرم 1292"، وكتب المرعشلي تحت خطه: "من رسالة بعث بها إلى الشيخ علي الليثي عندي"، وضمير المتكلم يعود - في ظاهره - إلى المرعشلي، ولكنه في الحقيقة يعود إلى الزِّرِكْلي.
وقد تكرَّر قوله: (عندي) كثيراً تحت الخطوط. ولو أن المرعشلي كان يحيل إلى (الأعلام) مباشرة لكان أكرم له، وأبرأ لعرضه، وأصون لكرامته.
وقد أتبع ترجمة الخالدي بترجمتين (مسلوختين) من (الأعلام) أيضاً.
3 - ص1141 ترجمة الشيخ محمد نصيف، وهي (مسلوخة) من الأعلام حرفاً حرفاً وكلمة كلمة. 
جاء فيها: "... وسألته عن أصل نسبه فأجاب..."، وضمير المتكلِّم - في ظاهره - يعود إلى المرعشلي، لكنه يعود في حقيقته إلى الزِّرِكْلي؛ لأن الكلام هو كلامه.
وكتب تحت خط الشيخ نصيف: "من رسالة بعث بها للمؤلف بخطِّه عام 1374"، فمن هو المؤلف؟ إنه خير الدين الزِّرِكْلي، وكان عُمرُ المرعشلي حين إرسال الرسالة سنتين.
4 - ص218 ترجمة أحمد الهيبة، وهي (مسلوخة) من (الأعلام).
جاء في حاشيتها: "وقد أطلت في هذه الترجمة لعلاقتها بتاريخ المغرب الحديث ولأنها تكاد تكون مجهولة"، فمن الذي أطال في الترجمة؟ إنه الزِّرِكْلي وليس المرعشلي.
5 - ص435 ترجمة رشاد عبدالمطلب وهي (مسلوخة) من (الأعلام).
كتب المرعشلي تحت خط رشاد: "من ختام رسالة أرسلها المترجَم له للمؤلف"، وسيفهم القارئ أن المؤلف هو المرعشلي، ولكن الصحيح أنه الزِّرِكْلي.
6 - ص1064 ترجمة محمد الخانجي، أثبتها من (الأعلام).
ومن المضحك أنه جعل مذكرات الزِّرِكْلي مذكرات له.
7- ومن التراجم التي (أخذها) من الأعلام مع مراجعها (للتمثيل فقط): فريد الرفاعي ص147، أحمد ياسين الخياري 219، إدريس العلوي 220، أبوبكر خوقير 281، سليم اليعقوبي 482، طه الراوي 551، عبدالله العنقري 593، العثماني 609، عبدالفتاح الصعيدي 763، عبدالقادر عودة 786.
ثانياً- إغارته على كتاب (تتمة الأعلام) للأستاذ محمد خير رمضان يوسف، فما (أخذه) منه لا يكاد يحصى، وبعضه يضحك الثكلى، فقد كتب تحت خط أحمد محمد جمال ص1735: "خطه وتوقيعه من خلال رسالة بعث بها إلى المؤلف"، والمؤلف هو المرعشلي كما لا يخفى، ولكن الإهداء كما هو واضح لمحمد خير رمضان.
ثم إن العبارة التي كان يثبتها الأستاذ محمد خير في تتمة الأعلام تحت خط المترجم: "وانظر المستدرك" كان المرعشلي يثبتها أيضاً مع خط المترجم، دون الالتفات إلى مغزاها، فلا يدري القارئ في أي مستدرك ينظر! وأين هو هذا المستدرك! انظر على سبيل المثال ص1837، 1999.
وسأذكر بعض التراجم التي (أخذها) المرعشلي من تتمة الأعلام (من رسم إبراهيم فقط) حرفاً حرفاً وكلمة كلمة، وقليل ما أذكره كثير: ترجمة إبراهيم أحمد بورقعة ص1692، إبراهيم الأبياري 1693، إبراهيم فودة 1701، إبراهيم الرفاعي 1703، إبراهيم الجفالي 1704، إبراهيم عزت 1705، إبراهيم القطان 1707، إبراهيم محمد الشورى 1707، إبراهيم محمد المبيض 1708.
ثالثاً- من اللافت أن المرعشلي لم يثبت خطوطاً سوى ما في الأعلام وتتمة الأعلام، عدا النزر اليسير من الخطوط لا تتجاوز أصابع اليد الواحدة.
ومن اللافت أيضاً أن صورة المسجد النبوي المثبتة مع ترجمة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن صالح ص1932 هي نفسها المثبتة في تتمة الأعلام، على كثرة صوره، وكذلك صورة مدرسة الفلاح في ترجمة إبراهيم الجفالي ص1704، وغلاف مجلة الدعوة (الهندية) في ترجمة محمد سليمان الندوي ص2056، وغلاف مذكرات محمد عزة دروزة ص2098. 
رابعاً-لم يترجم المؤلِّف للزِّرِكْلي الذي (أكل) كتابه وذمَّه، ولم يترجم أيضاً لابن باز، وابن عثيمين، ومحمد ناصر الدين الألباني، رحمهم الله ،  مع أن كتابه يغصُّ بالمجاهيل.
خامساً- لم يترجم من الأحياء إلا: أحمد بن عاشور المكِّي ص1723 الذي وصفه بمُسنِد العصر مع أنه من مواليد 1399هـ، ومالك السنوسي ص1732، وحبيب الله المظاهري 1780،
وحسين عسيران 1792، والحبيب الشاطري 1824، وشفيق يموت1840، وعبدالله التليدي 1876، وعبدالله المخلافي 1895، وعبد الغني الدقر (توفي فيما بعد)،
وعبدالفتاح راوة 1943، وعبدالكريم زيدان 1960، وأبو تراب (توفي فيما بعد)، ومحمد تيسير المخزومي 2033 وكرَّره ص2117، ومحمد علوي المالكي 2037، ومحمود سعيد ممدوح 2145.
وقد سردت أسماء من ترجم من الأحياء ليقفَ القارئ على مدى تقصير المؤلف!
ومن الملاحظ أيضاً أنه يطيل في تراجم شيوخه حتى لو كانوا من المجاهيل.
هذا ما سنح به الخاطر في التعريف بهذا الكتاب الذي لم يأت بجديد، ولم نر أثراً للأمانة العلميَّة التي يجب أن يتحلَّى بها الباحث، فضلاً عن اتباع الهوى في نهج مؤلفه، ووقوعه في كلِّ ما اتهم به صاحب (الأعلام) من إغفاله لكثير من الأعلام، وترجمته أعلاماً ليسوا أعلاماً ولا فائدة من ذكرهم، وتنكُّبه جادَّة الحياد والإنصاف شأن المؤرخ النزيه!!
***********
الكاتب :
أحمـد العـلاونة
منقول

----------


## د.مروان

بارك الله فيك ،

----------


## العوضي

وفيك بارك حفظك الله ...

----------


## ابن دقيق العيد

الله المستعان!

----------


## أبو عبيدالله

جزاك الله خيرا !

----------


## الشويحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أنا ممن يعجبه النقد إعجابا وأرى فى تمحيص الكتب وتنقيحها ونقدها خيرا كثيرا ، وهذا النهج تتجه إليه الآن بقوة الدراسات اللغوية فضلا عن الدراسات الأدبية التى خطت فى هذا الميدان خطوات سابقة محمودة وشكرا لكاتب هذا النقد .

----------


## ورثةالانبياء

من يرفع لنا هذا الكتابكتاب ( نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر وبذيله عقد الجوهر في علماء الربع الأول من القرن الخامس عشر ) 
إعداد الدكتور يوسف المرعشلي 
وجزاه الله خيرا

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> من يرفع لنا هذا الكتابكتاب ( نثر الجواهر والدرر في علماء القرن الرابع عشر وبذيله عقد الجوهر في علماء الربع الأول من القرن الخامس عشر ) 
> إعداد الدكتور يوسف المرعشلي 
> وجزاه الله خيرا


على هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=39986

----------


## ورثةالانبياء

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

